
FailCon 2011 – Uber Case Study – Travis Kalanick - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QrX5jsiico
======
peter_d_sherman
Quite the story of ten years of failure, from Uber founder Travis Kalanick...

